# Important -- Xylitol Toxicity in Dogs



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I read this recent blog post this morning written by Dr. Patty Khuly. I feel it is very important to be extra vigilant in making sure your pet does not accidentally ingest Xylitol. 

Dog Toxic Xylitol

Scary stuff...

-- Tara


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I've known about this for quite a long time especially since I chew lots of Trident gum, luckily the dogs don't try to get to it in my purse, but I have caught them picking up other peoiples gum on the logging road we frequent.


----------

